# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Servicios, Equipos y Productos para la Industria Alimentaria, Agroindustria, Agroexportaciones y Agricultura del Perú

## JQA Ingenieros

Estimados Sres.,     *JQA Ingenieros*, es una empresa con más de 20 años de experiencia profesional en el campo de la implementación y comercialización de equipos para el desarrollo alimentario.El compromiso de *JQA Ingenieros*, es brindar productos y servicios de calidad que le permitan concretar sus objetivos de producción, de manera eficiente, a través de una planificación integral y el estricto cumplimiento de estándares profesionales modernos. Hoy entra en una nueva etapa y pone a su disposición sus nuevos correos en donde lo atenderemos con la amistad y profesionalismo de siempre.  
No olvide revisar nuestros documentos: *Brochure Industrial 2014*, con las innovaciones, equipos y adelantos que su empresa necesita; y como siempre todos nuestros productos y equipos con el respaldo de *JQA Ingenieros.* Adjuntamos algunas marcas extranjeras y nacionales a las cuales representamos y folletos de algunos de nuestros productos. También proveemos de materiales eléctricos, de refrigeración industrial, y mucho más. 
Háganos llegar sus consultas, dudas e interrogantes, o si desea mayor información sobre la empresa, los servicios, productos y equipos, escríbanos al mail: *info@jqaingenieros.com* 
Si desea contratar nuestros servicios o adquirir nuestros productos y equipos escríbanos al siguiente mail: *operaciones@jqaingenieros.com*  
Atte.
Dpto. Comercial 
---  *JQA Ingenieros EIRL* *www.jqaingenieros.com*
Jefatura de Ventas:    + 51 977785231
                              + 51 977783427
Jfta. de Operaciones: + 51 998114243
Central Telefónica:    + 51 56 261870Industria Alimentaria, Agroindustria, Agroexportación y Agricultura.pdfLuminaria LED.pdf   Temas similares: Maquinaria y Tecnología para la Agroindustria e Industria Alimentaria JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Servicios para la Agroindustria, Agroexportación e Industria Alimentaria y Bebidas JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Servicios para la Agroindustria, Agroexportación e Industria Alimentaria y Bebidas Servicios y Equipos para la Industria Vitivinícola y Destilería del Perú Servicios para la Industria Vitivinícola

----------

